# Please help!



## katiets (Apr 21, 2001)

Hi everyone,I'm sixteen, and I know very well why I have IBS. I'm a perfectionnist, I'm very sensitive, I get stressed out for almost anything and the worst part is that I am a performer... I was on tour in Europe for about a year doing 5-6 shows a week + school... I had to stop because of my IBS... I don't know how to look at my life, I wanna sing my heart out and I know that my passion and my talent would alow me to. But at the same time, I don't how I'm gonna deal with the stress, the constipation, the sleepless nights... I sometimes think that I should become a gastro just to understand this frustatrating and confusing disease. If anyone can give me some advice, I'de reallly appreciate it...Thanks,Katie


----------



## missbonnie (Feb 12, 2000)

Katie, I too have performed a lot throughout my life, especially in HS and college (I am 24 now). Singing can help destress, at least it works for me, like I get something out emotionally or something. As for constipation, try fiber therapy. My doctor started me on it at age 18. Of course, check with your doctor first before trying. Also, stress does not cause IBS, it triggers attacks, but IBS is a physical thing, not in your head! My doctor told me that. He also simply stated it, people with IBS get tummy aches when they are stressed, some other people get backaches or headaches or other muscle aches, but we get stomach aches.Also, pursuing a career in something you love will most likely, in my opinion, help your IBS. Think of it this way, if you are unhappy in your profession, working will be more stressful and thus you will be more likely to have symptoms more often, but if you are happy getting up everyday going to work to do something you truly love, you will be less stressed and feel better about yourself. Trust me, this helps! I was nervous about being a teacher because I have a fear of vomiting, but I really love kids of all ages and wanted to teach so much that I did not let it stop me! Something to think about.


----------

